# New Mancester member



## mancbeginner (May 4, 2015)

Hi there,

Been lurking for a couple of weeks,

now I have got my new grinder thought it was time to join properly,

the name says it all still all over the place with extraction times but at least now in a ten second window, not about 30 like when I first tried.

We the missus and I prefer milky coffees, flat whites and Cappuccinos so I am trying to learn Latte art, have bought a Motta jug hope this was the right thing to do...

So hello everyone, any advice welcome...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome I'm reasonably new also. Have a Classic same as you.

Just a quick ummm? You got your extraction times the right way round there? 20-30 secs would be what your looking for not 10.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

20-30 secs would be a ten second window

Where do you go for coffee in Manchester?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh yeah, it's early misread. Apologies, need a coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Manchester represent.


----------



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you mean for beans or to buy made coffees? Although it's the same answer for both really... Takk, North Tea Power, Caffeine & Co. Popped in the new Idle Hands by the station the other day, very good, but took nearly 15 minutes to make my coffee!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, mancbeginner.

Suspect you already know this, but my general advice would be to try to keep things as consistent as you can whilst tweaking just one thing - that way you can get a sense of how changes in each variable (water, beans, grind fineness, dose, tamping method, temperature, time) impact the flavour. And do ask questions on the forum! It's a great resource to accelerate your knowledge and skills development.

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome.

I'm also Manchester based (at least work wise), I live in Warrington.

I'd 100% recommend popping down to Mancoco behind the railway arches under Deansgate Station. http://mancoco.co.uk/ Stuart in there does some great fresh roasts and has recently set up a little coffee shop in there as well. I find that the Monsoon Malabaar from there is impossible to screw up with - no matter what you do the shots taste sublime. (I also have a Gaggia Classic and Mignon).

I keep meaning to try Pot Kettle Black on Deansgate which opened late last year - it looks very nice.

http://www.potkettleblackltd.co.uk/


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Another vote for Mancoco, Stuart and Darren could not be more helpful.

Stuart does the roasting, Darren mans the La Marzocco

Where abouts are you? Sounds like a Manchester forum meetup is in order.

I might mention it to Stuart, I know they do cupping sessions.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm up for a manc meet up! PKB Is a great cafe, great people !


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Deffo up for a cupping session at Mancoco if Stuart is OK for it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

scottomus said:


> I'm up for a manc meet up! PKB Is a great cafe, great people !


Put your name on the list here


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NJD1977 said:


> Deffo up for a cupping session at Mancoco if Stuart is OK for it.


How about joining the list  here  and seeing if this can be incorporated in a Manc meet up.


----------

